# Dezimalzahlen ohne Exponentialdarstellung



## fraenzer (8. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Folgendes Problem:

Hab in ner Ausgabe n paar ziehmlich große Zahlen drin, die werden auf dem Bildschirm in der Form 1.57352E+10 oder so ähnlich ausgegeben. Wie bekomme ich das hin, das der mir nich das Ganze mit Exponent darstellt, sondern die komplette Zahl dahinschreibt, also in obigem Fall 15735200000.

Schonmal danke für Eure Hilfe!

mfg
fraenzer


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Apr 2004)

Dies ist aber auch nur bei double und float so. Kannst du nicht long nehmen, meines er Achtens ist das dort nicht so.


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2004)

Supi, dat klappt ja!


Vielen danke fr die schnelle Antwort!

Allerdings trotzdem meine Frage, gibt es da irgend´ne Möglichkeit.

Evtl. werden die Zahlen auch mal was größer, und da ist long doch dann irgendwann zu Ende, oder. double geht doch da um einiges weiter.

mfg
fraenzer


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Apr 2004)

Die genaue Grenze weiß ich jetzt nicht (kann man aber nachschlagen), aber int < long nimmt man für ganzahlige und float  u. double für fließkomma zahlen. Und wenn du mit richtig großen Zahlen arbeitest http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/math/package-summary.html


----------



## fraenzer (8. Apr 2004)

Da is was dran, danke für den Link, die API ist immer wieder für was gut, wenn man weiß, wo´s steht.

THX!!!

mfg
fraenzer


----------

